# Suggestions...



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Coming from Canton... Have 13+' with 15hp - can drag down... 

Where should I go, what's closest - what's best with a small boat?

Any advice is welcomed.

Prefer the nocturnal (Sauger, saugeye, walleye), but honestly this early in the season - not that picky...

Thanx.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't know when you plan on going, but right now the upper pools are moving really fast right now and there's a lot of junk floating around.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Tired of drowning minnows and worms in 38 degree water up here during the day (Berlin / Milton / West Branch) and have been reading the OH River posts for months now... Finally have some time (through next week) and figured worth a try... I avoid crowd scenes (weekends) most of the time.

Boat is OK in current - doesn't like wind when my butt is in the back (way too much weight - the bow becomes a sail) - have trolling motor and anchors if right place is found... As for junk everywhere - I'm patient, can make 20mph, but just as happy to putz (especially when safety - lower unit is in play).

Just wondering if some of the regulars would point me to the closest (unless another 20 mile really makes a big difference) spot.

I'm all ears...


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

You would never catch my fat a$$ in a 13 footer this time of year if any time on the ohio river!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The boat will be fine on the river. The problem will be trying to fish in the current and the floating debris.... river fish like current in the warmer months. With the water being cold like it is, they'll hunker down and save every ounce of energy they can. You may pick up a fish or 2 locked up behind a current break, but getting a bait to those fish and keeping it there long enough will be a challenge when the current is ripping and every stick and limb floating down the river is grabbing your line. Gets frustrating to say the least....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with Bad Bub......you'll be fine on the Ohio. Just make sure you know your surroundings...timber, other boats, barges, etc. Barge traffic can be pretty constant at times atleast in our pool, meldahl. If your anchored in shallow water you will feel more waves than you would if you where anchored in deeper water. We fish out of a 14' jon boat, we fish a hole thats 45' deep and we barely see a wave from barges, but when we fish shallow points at the mouth of tributaries those barge waves will really rock you. 

The only thing you have to watch for is wind.....a good 15 to 20 mph wind will throw you some 3' rocking waves. Throw in some 40mph gusts and you'll be praying on your way back to the ramp. (been there done that.....never again.)

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Sean is right, the waves on the Ohio can get bigger than you'd think. Like he said, it's the wind. Calm wind not much in the way of waves.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

brettmansdorf said:


> Coming from Canton... Have 13+' with 15hp - can drag down...
> Where should I go, what's closest - what's best with a small boat?
> Any advice is welcomed.
> Prefer the nocturnal (Sauger, saugeye, walleye), but honestly this early in the season - not that picky...
> ...


----------

